# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Περίεργη έντονη πτεροροια σε καναρα

## georgiostousios

Γειά σας.ασχολουμαι με τα καναρίνια αρκετά χρόνια αλλά θα ήθελα μια γνώμη κάποιου πιο εμπειρου από εμένα καθώς τους τελευταίους μήνες ταλαντευομαι ανάμεσα σε παθολογικά και ορμονολογικα αίτια χωρίς να βρίσκω μια λύση.εχω μια καναρα στην οποία είχε γίνει κανονικά διατροφική προετοιμασία προ αναπαραγωγής και προληπτική αποπαρασιτοση με s76.ζευγαρωσε κανονικά και κατά το κλωσημα των αυγών παρουσίασε γύρω και από τα δύο μάτια της πτεροροια.σιγα σιγά ακολούθησε γύρο από το ράμφος και συνέχισε στον λαιμό και τελευταία στο κεφάλι με έναν έντονο κνησμο.αυτο έχει γίνει μέσα στους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες.μου έβγαλε τέσσερα υγιέστατα πουλιά από την γέννα τα οποία τα τάιζε κανονικά.τρωει κανονικά,πίνει κανονικά και συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά.την τελευταία εβδομάδα διακρίνω μικρή καρίνα χωρίς απώλειας όρεξης η διάθεσης και πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο πτέρωμα.στις κουτσουλιές διακρίνω λίγο παραπάνω πράσινο στοιχείο αλλά ίσως είναι και από τα vam που περιέχει η τροφη.εχει γίνει χρήση tobrex αρχικά στα μάτια και ιωδίου γλυκερίνης τοπικά στις απογυμνωμενες περιοχές χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.εχει γίνει χρήση πολυβιταμινων μετά τον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσσών.εχει γίνει χρήση και σκευάσματος πτεροροιας και είμαι ένα βήμα πριν την χρήση αντιβίωσης ευρέως φάσματος .ο αρσενικός και τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά της εκτροφής δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το παραμικρό.επισεις το περίεργο είναι ότι την τελευταία εβδομάδα την άκουσα να κελαιδαει και μάλιστα πολύ ωραία!σαν αηδόνι ένα πραμα!πρώτη φορά αντιμετωπίζω κάτι τέτοιο, οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή θα ήταν χρήσιμη!ο κτηνίατρος έχει σηκώσει τα χέρια! ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## amastro

Έχει μπει σε πτερόρροια;
Αν ξεκινήσει τώρα που είναι αδύνατη και με περίεργες κουτσουλιές, θα περάσει ζόρι.
Δεν σου κρύβω πως και εγώ θα σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά την αντιβίωση.
Αν βρεις ευκαιρία, δείξε μας μια φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς.

----------

